# Something from Forbidden Planet



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

I've been wanting to create some 3D models from my favorite 50s Sci Fi movie. First up: The tractor from Forbidden Planet.










The model is based on the studio blueprints, with alterations to match the version seen onscreen. 

More to come later...

M.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Cool choice. 

"Passengers will please fasten their seat belts."

Oops, wrong vehicle.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Robby voice:

*"Awesome as always sir."*


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

MGagen said:


> I've been wanting to create some 3D models from my favorite 50s Sci Fi movie. First up: The tractor from Forbidden Planet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any chance of posting an .stl file so we can print it out?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot to say, I think you did a very nice job.....:thumbsup:


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks for the kind comments.

A little progress...



















The broken cables on the boom in the top image are a rendering artifact. These are quick and dirty renders.

More to come later.

M.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Nice! It is a shame, that if there ever were any scenes filmed inside the Tractor, that they didn't make it into the movie.

Back in the 70s, while looking through books in the local library, I found an old book with a photo of a prototype vehicle with the same type of multiple wheel front end. It was a vehicle designed for desert, sandy and marshy terrain. A attempt at an early all terrain vehicle. I guess the production designers saw photos of the same vehicle.

David.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Spent some time rebuilding the cab today. The shape is not what the studio blueprints would lead you to believe. 
The sticking point is getting the flat, angled segments at the rear corners to join up with the rounded, conical sides. 
You can't intersect a round shape like that with a flat surface at an angle and get the straight edge we see on screen. 
If you try, the joint results in a curve. 

One of the appealing things about working out a model like this, either virtually or physically, is confronting 
the same problems the guys in the MGM prop and scene shop discovered when _they_ tried to build the thing. 
It almost gives you the sense that you're working on the movie with them...

More pictures Monday evening.

M.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

MGagen, is this page of any help, it shows the angle at the Tractors corners.

http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_254018-Made-for-Movie-Tractor.html

David.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Here are some images of the new cab in place.




























As you can see by the lower windscreen edge in the top view, the cab transforms into a tangent flat side just about even 
with the forward-most points of the rear corners. The round forward fender makes the angled side look like it keeps 
curving along the bottom edge, but this is an optical illusion.

The cab is just a little longer front-to-back to accommodate the transition to flat sides before the corner wedges come into play. 
This moves the boom back just a bit further than on the blueprint. Tellingly, the middle sphere on the boom originally seemed 
a little too far forward to allow the A-frame bracket (not modeled yet) to intersect the rear wheel housing 
like it does in the photos of the actual tractor. Once the cab is enlarged, however, the boom is in just the right position.

Finally, the back panel of the cab can't have the rectangular profile shown on the studio blues. A slight taper toward 
the top is needed to keep the cab roof in scale. I think it looks better anyway.

Hopefully more progress to share Tuesday night.

M.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Is it Tuesday yet??


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

RealLife™ sometimes takes precedence. 

The modeling of the exterior is now finished. Next comes texturing.

Here's how it stands so far:



















More updates in a few days.

M.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Initial textures completed. I still have to add the decal on the side, as well as some dirt and weathering.

Here are a few renders with a wonderful, free Global Illumination setup called SmartIBL. 




























I may also add an interior before I'm done with it.

M.


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

Just one small, niggling question, monstrous big tires up front, gorgeous wrap around windshield cab followed by a cool magnet lift device, very 50's futuristic, love it. What makes it go? Where's the engine? 'n how do you steer it, the back wheel turn? Also, in a close-up, at Morbius' home I think, there's a pretty good view of the underside of the magnet-crane-thingie. In the center of the flat dish is a large center disc, surrounded by all those smaller discs, I think.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

JAT said:


> Just one small, niggling question, monstrous big tires up front, gorgeous wrap around windshield cab followed by a cool magnet lift device, very 50's futuristic, love it. What makes it go? Where's the engine? 'n how do you steer it, the back wheel turn? Also, in a close-up, at Morbius' home I think, there's a pretty good view of the underside of the magnet-crane-thingie. In the center of the flat dish is a large center disc, surrounded by all those smaller discs, I think.


Have to assume each big wheel is an electric motor.
The back wheel turns, check out stills from the movie to see it at different angles.
A power source does seem to be missing. Really small yet powerful batteries, or a tiny nuclear generator?


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

your vehicle is fantastic. with the background and all... any better, it will look REAL.

as for a power source... in the movie..

the invisible monster received its power from the massive power source from under there home... remember all the banks of meters..
maybe the machine also received its power the same way?????? thinking out ...


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks, guys. 

The thing is very quiet. Maybe it is an electric drive of some sort. I like the idea of the motors being in the hubs of the front wheels. 

As for the magnetic pod on the boom, the blueprints show a pattern of discs. 

M.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

You gotta put Earl 'Cookie' Holliman on the magnet! With a bottle of real Kentucky Bourbon....

_Better yet, put *Ann Francis* in some sexy sprawling pose on the machine_. :thumbsup:

Looks good. Good reference for scratch building one too.

Carl-


----------



## William Pace (Oct 10, 2014)

That's a fun one and you did a great job on it.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

hal9001 said:


> You gotta put Earl 'Cookie' Holliman on the magnet! With a bottle of real Kentucky Bourbon....


No, no...genuine Kansas City Ancient Rocket bourbon please.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

That's right. 120 proof and no trace of hangover. Now, that ain't natural!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

jheilman said:


> No, no...genuine Kansas City Ancient Rocket bourbon please.


Yeah, Yeah, you are right! Getting my movies mixed up (Kentucky Bourbon was from 2010) Apparently there's a lot of hard liquor in space! Months of nothing to do but drink. :freak:

I'll try to get it right next time. (too much hard liquor here on earth?) :drunk:

Carl-


----------

